# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La importancia de los diques en la prevención de avenidas

## Jonasino

> Tras la riada acaecida en 2012, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) ha emprendido una serie de actuaciones encaminadas a laminar las avenidas. Probablemente, el concepto de laminación, desde el punto de vista de la ingeniería civil, puede decir poco para aquellas personas que no estén familiarizadas con este tipo de obras, y sin embargo, es fundamental en la funcionalidad que se pretende. Buscando en el Diccionario de la Lengua Española, el concepto de laminación alude a laminado, y éste lo define como acción y efecto de laminar. Ahondando más aún en dicha definición, no hace referencia alguna a embalses, avenidas o cursos de agua. Por tanto, ¿qué significa laminar una avenida?, o lo que es lo mismo, ¿qué mecanismos actúan en un dique de corrección hidrológica para laminar una avenida? El concepto de laminación asociado a presas se ha utilizado para designar aquella función de los embalses por la cual el caudal máximo desaguado por el aliviadero y los órganos de desagüe es siempre menor que el pico de la crecida que lamina. Esto es, se utiliza el volumen del embalse vacío para almacenar el agua proveniente del caudal máximo de avenida mediante el esparcimiento de la lámina de agua, de forma que se pueda soltar esa agua retenida de forma progresiva y con un caudal inferior, si bien más largo en el tiempo.
> 
> En la foto superior, coches aparcados en la rambla de Nogalte. En la inferior, la misma rambla durante riada de San Wenceslao en 2012.
> 
> Para realizar la laminación en una presa existen dos situaciones distintas que nos podemos encontrar: que existan unos órganos de desagüe regulados mediante mecanismos, en los cuales se puede operar (válvulas de desagüe y/o compuertas sobre el aliviadero), o que dichos órganos de desagüe sean fijos y no permitan operación alguna (son las llamadas comúnmente presas agujero). Teniendo la base de esta última tipología, se han proyectado los diques de corrección hidrológica en la cabecera de la rambla de Nogalte, de los cuales se han construido 11 de ellos a lo largo del año 2013 y 2014, y se ha iniciado la construcción de otros 9 en el presente año 2015. Estos diques permitirán laminar las avenidas provenientes de la cabecera de la rambla de Nogalte, con órganos de desagüe fijos.
> 
> No obstante, y a modo de ejemplo, pretendo mostrar una aplicación práctica del funcionamiento de la laminación aplicada a uno de los diques de corrección hidrológica real, de los que han sido construidos por la CHS en el año 2013 en la cabecera de la rambla de Nogalte. Se trata de un dique de mampostería hidráulica, con un tubo de desagüe de un metro de diámetro situado a un metro sobre el lecho del cauce. La altura útil del dique será de siete metros y medio (hasta el vertedero) y la altura total de nueve metros (hasta coronación). La longitud media de dicho vertedero es de 7,25 metros, y una altura de 1,5 metros. La avenida para la que se han proyectado los diques arroja un caudal punta de 19,27 m3/s, para un periodo de retorno de 50 años, con un hidrograma de avenida como el que se muestra en la siguiente figura. 
> 
> La capacidad de desagüe varía en función de la altura de la lámina de agua sobre el lecho del cauce, puesto que posee dos dispositivos para evacuar las avenidas, el tubo de desagüe situado a un metro sobre el cauce y el vertedero fijo a partir de la cota 7,5. El gráfico que se expone a continuación representa la relación entre la altura de la lámina de agua sobre el lecho y la capacidad de desagüe del dique. 
> ...


Articulo completo con las gráficas y video correspondientes en http://www.iagua.es/blogs/sebastian-...ncion-avenidas

----------

